# 2014 - 2015 Fantasy Hockey Thread



## JeffFromMtl (Aug 25, 2014)

Draft picks for my Yahoo fantasy league are in! I got the #1 overall pick this year, after picking last and 2nd to last the last two years. It's a snake draft so I didn't get to pick again until #14 and 15, but I still somehow got 3 of my top-4 ranked forwards anyway. My team might be a little thin at the wings (edit: actually, scratch that - Seguin is dual-eligible at C/RW), but my C is stacked, and my G's are 2 ex-Vezina candidates and a future star about to take the starting position on a VERY strong team. I'm also really happy with my D. Those two D/RW picks were HUGE and gives me at least 5 players eligible for every position! This is the most confident I've ever been coming off of draft day, and after finishing 2nd in my Yahoo pool and 3rd in my other pool last season, I think this might be the team that wins it for me.


----------



## MFB (Aug 25, 2014)

Looks like a hell of a team. My draft isnt until end of September I think and I'll probably be in the same position since its snake and I was the winner last year.


----------



## Sofos (Aug 26, 2014)

MFB said:


> Looks like a hell of a team. My draft isnt until end of September I think and I'll probably be in the same position since its snake and I was the winner last year.



are you still interested in starting a SSO league? I have no idea how the whole thing works, honestly haha. Maybe we can work it out with Alex that the winner gets a little tag under their name for a year that says "SSO Fantasy Hockey Champ 20__" or something. idk.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Aug 30, 2014)

I'd be down. I have no idea how to run a league, though.


----------



## MFB (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm totally down for doing a league, I can see about setting up a league on Yahoo fantasy, or ESPN since I've used that one last year for my other FHL.


----------



## MFB (Sep 26, 2014)

Anyone still interested in doing a team? Wouldn't be much of a challenge with just three of us, but if you guys know people who want to do one with us then I can set one up before it gets too late.

For draft picks this is what I'm looking at in an ideal world:

RW - Patrick Kane/Jarome Iginla/Corey Perry
C - Joe Pavelski/Tyler Seguin/Sidney Crosby
LW - Jamie Benn/Taylor Hall/Zach Parise
D - Erik Karlsson/Shea Weber/Nicholas Kronwall/Brent Burns/Ryan McDonagh
G - Semyon Varlamov/Tukka Rask
B - Dustin Byufligen/Landeskog/David Krejci 

Realistic
RW - Jarome Iginla, Johan Franzen/Justin Abdelkader, Shane Doan 
LW - Jamie Benn, Taylor Hall, James Van Riemsdyke
C - Sidney Crosby, David Krejci, Anze Kopitar
D - Erik Karlsson, Brent Burns, Torey Krug, Ryan McDonagh, 
G - Semyon Varlamov, Henrik Lundqvist
B - ?/?/?

I'm definitely stealing Karlsson early in the game, like 3rd round early, since he's a fvcking powerhouse of a D-man, and in Fantasy Hockey, D's are the hardest to get good ones of so that's why I have no problem getting him early and losing an OK forward


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Sep 27, 2014)

MFB said:


> Anyone still interested in doing a team? Wouldn't be much of a challenge with just three of us, but if you guys know people who want to do one with us then I can set one up before it gets too late.
> 
> For draft picks this is what I'm looking at in an ideal world:
> 
> ...



I'm totally on-board with picking up quality D-men early. It's inevitable that you'll have at least one bust amongst your forward crop, and it's a lot easier to find a 50-pt forward than a 50-pt D-man via FA.

And Landeskog will be much better than a "bench" player this year. His all-around fantasy numbers were outstanding last year, and he's only going to improve.


----------



## MFB (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah, I'm just iffy about having two many men from one team. Last year I did it with Toronto and Arizona and it was OK, but it wasn't preferred since that meant I was guarantee to have two people not playing.


----------



## MFB (Oct 4, 2014)

Just found out our league is set up so that whoever does best in the previous season is set to draft last in the next, which means me - the #1 player of our inaugural season - is in dead last. BUT, I do also get to immediately pick my #1 forward and then immediately turn around and pick up Erik Karlsson so I can't be too mad I suppose.


----------



## MFB (Oct 4, 2014)

OK, the draft came and went and holy shit, back-to-back picks isn't my favorite thing - at all. I'm confident with my first lines, the Pav/Igin/Land/Karl/Howard one, with some uncertainty about some of them (Nash, didn't realize he was still with NY after the trade talk a while back). Probably gonna drop a C (Strome) and pick up another LW or D.

C - Pavelski/Bozak/LeCavalier/Little
RW - Iginla/Callahan/Gallagher
LW - Landeskog/Nash/Boedkker
D - Karlsson/Yandle/Seabrook/Bieksa
G - Howard/Scrivens/Stalock
U - Strome/Nugent-Hopkins


----------



## MFB (Oct 12, 2014)

Silly question I'm sure - someone in my league dropped Skinner since he's out with a concussion, think he's worth snagging off the waiver wire and throwing in my IR slot hoping no one on my team gets hurt? When he comes back he'll be a hell of a player, I mean it's Jeff Skinner, I just don't know if he's worth sitting on for that long since there's no time-table for him being on there.

For LW, right now I've got Landeskog (who hasn't done me any good), Nash, Raymond (AFTER his 2G/1A game) and Bodekker who's been my saving grace for wingers along with Nash. Obviously he'd be a big help in case Landy doesn't get out of his slump, and I could then use Raymond as a trade option with someone else.


----------



## Sofos (Oct 13, 2014)

I moved and im pretty sure I'm too late to the party :/ without internet for over a month.


----------



## MFB (Oct 13, 2014)

Landeskog not only got bumped to the second line, but from there he got moved to the THIRD line! He was not worth the pick I wasted on him. Same thing goes for Iginla, whom I'm currently throwing up on the block for trade. 

Ended up with a sizeable win this week, but I don't know if I can keep it going. My biggest issue is with some of the positions that ESPN has aren't correct compared to what the players actually are. Pavelski is a winger but they've got him at Center, which means I can only use him - AT CENTER. Same went for Strome, whom I dropped for another LWer to give me some padding.

Just shot a trade offer for Vrbata in exchange for Iggy and Raymond, since Iggy isn't doing anything and LW are a dime a dozen at the moment.


----------



## MFB (Oct 19, 2014)

Swapped Landy for J. Skinner who's making his return on the 21st. Howard just went on 48-hr IR which leaves me kind of screwed, but I'm hoping Stalock gets the start tomorrow, along with Backstrom for Minnesota which would definitely help.

I need to make some trades for goalies but everyone is stretched thin so no one is willing to trade, or for anything I've got worth trading unfortunately  I'll have to do more scouting and see if I can snag anyone worth a damn


----------



## Sofos (Oct 19, 2014)

How about Svedberg? Considering the Bruins will be starting him against teams like Florida and Buffalo, all but guaranteed a win haha


----------



## MFB (Oct 19, 2014)

Nah, somebody grabbed him. It's a 14 man league which means only back ups besides the amazing ones are the only goalies available, but for obvious reasons. Hell, for some teams only the second backup are available.


----------



## MFB (Oct 27, 2014)

Currently 2-0 and about to make it 3-0, so far so good due to my forwards. I've put up one of my RWs along with Skinner on the block to try and get another starting goalie, possibly Varly if the dude will trade me. He's got like, 8 Centers and only two of each winger which means if they don't play then he doesn't have anybody to swap them for; and most of his team is garbage right now, so I'd be doing him a favor. 

I was gonna try and do a 3-1 trade for Kuemper given the way Minnesota is going, but got some advice to not go for it so I'm still iffy.


----------



## MFB (Nov 10, 2014)

5-0 for the ExBendables. 

Currently trying to trade a RW (Kucherov) and D (Seabrook) for a goalie (Lehtonen). He's in a bit of a slump and the guy who has him is down two RWs and has some bland defense so I'm hoping he'll take it.

I don't know how I'm keeping it up with only one dedicated starter, but every week lately has been a knuckle-biter. I could use another starter for some breathing room.


----------



## MFB (Oct 4, 2015)

Figured I'd bump this for anyone who might be doing a season, we did an entirely auto-drafted season and it was all based on how you set your preferences. I feel SUPER lucky about mine, and fairly confident for the upcoming season.

Centers: Tavares, Plekanec, Koivu
Left Wings: Abdelkader, Ehler, Cammaleri, and Pastrnak
Right Wings: Hudler, Nyquist, Zibanejad, Stafford
Defense: Subban, Keith, Kronwall, Carlson, Ekman-Larsson
Goalies: Rinne, Schneider, Crawford

ALL THAT TALENT ON DEFENSE AND GOALIE, PURELY FROM AUTODRAFT BABY


----------



## Sofos (Oct 4, 2015)

Bruins are now backed up by Gustavsson, and our roster is set

Beleskey-Krejci-Pastrnak
Marchand-Bergeron-Eriksson
Hayes-Spooner-Connolly
Kelly-Kempainnen-Rinaldo
Talbot/Randell

McQuaid-Krug
Irwin-C.Miller
Morrow-K.Miller
Trotman

Rask
Gustavsson

(Seidenberg and Chara are both injured)

(Defense pairings are a total grab bag, mostly rookies haha, not too confident about them)


----------

